# ++Makeup Tutorial For Beginner++



## LuvBeMac (Jun 23, 2006)

Well guys, this is my first tutorial ever.. any constructive comment are welcomed!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




p/s- pics are wayyy to large..i dont know how to reduce them
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ITEM USED





Estee Lauder Englighten
MAC Paint Stilife
Mac Blush Double Golden Kitty/ Primpin
BE Fairly Light
MAC Summer Neutral
MAC Steamy
MAC Aquadisaic
MAC Overgrown
MAC Spring Up
Estee Lauder Magnascopic
MAC Pink Cabana
MAC Petal Pusher
BE Khabuki Brush
BE Flawless Brush
MAC #242,#224





apply foundation as usual





smudge with wedge





apply blusher





dust loose powder beneath eyes only





apply stilife paint as base





apply summer neutral onto 3/4 lid





apply overgrown to 1/4 lid and pull till upper lid





apply aquadisaic to the crease





apply spring up to tear duct





steamy and overgown at lower lid





remove dropped eyeshadow





curl eyelashes





apply mascara





lipstickk..pink cabana





petal pusher lustreglass

TADAAA


----------



## vividified (Jun 23, 2006)

omg thank you for posting thats looks so nice on you. Im a make up virgin *blushes*


----------



## Luxurious (Jun 23, 2006)

you're so pretty. very nice tut.


----------



## d_flawless (Jun 23, 2006)

i hope this isn't rude but you don't need all that foundation, you have such nice skin let it show!


----------



## LuvBeMac (Jun 23, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *d_flawless* 
_i hope this isn't rude but you don't need all that foundation, you have such nice skin let it show!_

 
not rude at all..it is a sweet compliment.
Thanks!


----------



## german_melly (Jun 23, 2006)

woow....great tut
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  the colours look so nice on your skin
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



i think i'll try this look later
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



great job


----------



## user79 (Jun 23, 2006)

Really cute tutorial. If I am allowed to give some constructive feedback, I would use something to groom the eyebrows, and maybe just a bit of eyeliner. Otherwise, nice job.


----------



## aziajs (Jun 23, 2006)

Very pretty.


----------



## Pei (Jun 23, 2006)

Lovely tut!

U make me want Pink Cabana badly.....


----------



## Lalli (Jun 23, 2006)

fab look hun
the pics were kindaa big so i made clickable thumbnails for u if u wana edit em


----------



## XxTinker_BellxX (Jun 23, 2006)

Great TUT!  I agree with the above.. i noticed when you were putting on foundation.. then when i read that comment about it... i was like... HMM.. i totally agree. YOu have such beautiful skin... let it show girl!!!! Your a beautiful girl...and this was a GREAT tutorial.  Such natural beauty


----------



## Bootyliciousx (Jun 23, 2006)

thnak you for the tutorial i loved the color slections
you look good = )


----------



## mzcelaneous (Jun 23, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *d_flawless* 
_i hope this isn't rude but you don't need all that foundation, you have such nice skin let it show!_

 
I agree, your skin's so nice, let it show!


----------



## na_pink (Jun 24, 2006)

god that was pretty, i suggest using a darker foundation


----------



## quandolak (Jun 24, 2006)

.............


----------



## xiahe (Jun 25, 2006)

i agree with d_flawless...your skin is gorgeous and has a healthy glow to it, and IMO the foundation kind of "hides" that glow.

but i love the color combo on the eyes!  and the lipcolor...i ♥ everything!  very nice tutorial! =)


----------



## as_cute_as_pie (Jun 26, 2006)

aw its so nice!
glowy lol
no darker foundation needed


----------



## MacVirgin (Jun 26, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *na_pink* 
_god that was pretty, i suggest using a darker foundation_

 
Yeah i agree on this one. I think it's a bit too light for your skintone. Or maybe a bit less cause u have nice skin. I mean that in a good way doo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But i also think the look you'r going for is realy cute!


----------



## mskitchmas (Jun 26, 2006)

The eye shadows are so pretty! Nice job!


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Jun 26, 2006)

I must be slow.... didnt see this one... Anyhow u look so pretty and the colors look great on u.. So jealous u have such nice full lips too


----------



## Onederland (Jul 2, 2006)

you do have really nice skin, with very small pores. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 i wish i had that.

have you ever thought of a tinted moisturizer? it'll give you some coverage, but not totally masklike. also, i suggest you go darker on the foundation color, you have such a beautiful golden tan color naturally, no need to cover it up, emphasize it! 






HTH!! <3


----------



## mrs_livingstone (Jul 19, 2006)

this girl aa...so sexy!


----------



## BinkysBaby (Jul 19, 2006)

Very cute!


----------



## Shavwi (Jul 20, 2006)

gorgeous!


----------



## Showtime (Jul 21, 2006)

Pretty girl, thanks.


----------



## MACaronincheese (Jul 22, 2006)

Awesome skin, you did a great job!


----------



## kalikutes (Jul 22, 2006)

its cute. but i would definitly try some eyeliner. itll make your eyes pop more cause you got nice big eyes which are great for eyeshadow. it looks nice as it is now but it kinda looks like something is missing without the eyeliner. i think smokey eyes would look great on you.


----------



## delovely (Jul 23, 2006)

pretty! I agree with using less foundation- you have really pretty glowy skin that is a bit "held back" by the foundation =)


----------



## ballerino (Jul 29, 2006)

v nice, i would suggest, if i may follow suit, that yes as everyone has said the foundation is wrong for you, perhaps one more yellow toned as opposed to pink on ur gorgeous tan skin, and that colous would show up so much more against alot more inky, thick black mascara, i dont think you'd need liner...i love colours behind big black lashes, looks gorgeous..well done! xoxo


----------



## meowgoezdacow (Jul 30, 2006)

great tutorial and your skin is great but dont u think your foundation is way too light for your face?


----------

